# Chris Adams - Oak Bowery Kennels



## C Cape (Oct 5, 2008)

I can't speak highly enough of this guy.  Me and My roomate picked up our two labs from him this morning and I couldn't be happier.  They've been with him since May and he has gone above and beyond to help and train our dogs.  He doesn't use a shock collar which was a big plus for me.  Another awesome thing is he is a heckler for "dog manners" you could say and it's awesome to see how he transformed two hyper labs into great dogs.  I would not hesitate to send another dog to him. 

www.oakbowerykennels.com


----------



## farm7729 (Oct 6, 2008)

what all did he train him to do?  i just couldnt imagine buying a dog and then having to give him up for a few months. Post some pics of him, sounds like a good dog.


----------



## Dmealer (Oct 6, 2008)

What was his pricing?


----------



## C Cape (Oct 6, 2008)

Basic started retriever.  Obedience, Force Fetching, Etc.  He does alot of things that other trainers don't take the time to do.  For instance the dog won't come out of the kennel if your pulling as hard as you can or trying your best to coax her out.  If I command heel she will pop out and swing into heel on my left side.  I'll get some pictures of her in a bit.  He charges $475 a month and it's worth every penny imho.


----------



## farm7729 (Oct 6, 2008)

dang that is pretty neat. you should definitely post some pics. Anything really unique he taught her?


----------



## Hintz (Oct 6, 2008)

My golden was trained by Chris, great guy and does a great job of training.


----------



## C Cape (Oct 6, 2008)

Other little things he does is when she comes into heal she comes in on your left side and swings in rather than coming around my back side.   Here's a pic of her sitting in the kennel.


----------



## farm7729 (Oct 6, 2008)

that is one pretty dog. im hopefully getting a lab in the next few weeks


----------



## C Cape (Oct 6, 2008)

Thats awesome.  They are great dogs.  I was planning on training her myself but I was going through pledgeship and didn't have time to start when I should have.


----------



## farm7729 (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah ive always had one and just moved out so i have to get one of my own


----------



## 91xjgawes (Oct 6, 2008)

thats pretty expensive... but its all in who you like, great looking lab though where did you buy her?


----------



## C Cape (Oct 7, 2008)

Not really.   Most places I looked are more than that and you have to pay for food.  I bought her from Jim White in Dallas thanks to woody's!


----------



## Death_From_Above (Oct 12, 2008)

Chris has had both of my dogs. I have and will continue to recommend him to others. He has complete control over his dogs in his kennel. He is the only man I know that can make 40 labs quit barking with a single "HUSH!"


----------



## John F Hughes (Oct 12, 2008)

40 dogs @ one time     i will only keep 10 to 12 @ a time in training


----------



## C Cape (Oct 15, 2008)

He doesn't train 40 at a time.  Some of them are there for boarding.  He said he tries to keep 20-25 that he's training at a time.


----------



## John F Hughes (Oct 15, 2008)

that still a JOB and a half. If he need some part time help , have him to call me e-mail @ jhughoutfitters@yahoo.com


----------



## dognducks (Oct 15, 2008)

pretty dog. what that kennel floor made of?


----------



## C Cape (Oct 15, 2008)

The kennel floors are 3/4" plywood with horse stall rubber mat we bought from Tractor Supply.


----------



## waterdogs (Oct 16, 2008)

I know those mats get hot in the sun.  I look at some on moday. they had them outside and the were hot to the touch.  I did hear they work good.


----------



## Hintz (Oct 16, 2008)

John F Hughes said:


> that still a JOB and a half. If he need some part time help , have him to call me e-mail @ jhughoutfitters@yahoo.com



He's got 2 guys that help him out.


----------



## John F Hughes (Oct 16, 2008)

Ok , thanks


----------



## C Cape (Oct 19, 2008)

We've got a tarp over the kennel until we can get some metal roofing.


----------



## jessicay (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a puppy she is only about 5 months old (a black lab) I am wanting to show her but I am also wanting to get a hunting title on her does this guy do the hunting title part, we are more into the show dogs but we do want to get the hunting people as well. I went and looked at his went site and he starts training them as puppies when did you take your dog to him??


----------



## Hintz (Oct 23, 2008)

I took mine at 6 months


----------



## jessicay (Oct 23, 2008)

Hintz said:


> I took mine at 6 months



How old did it take him to train your dog??


----------



## C Cape (Oct 23, 2008)

I took Lady at 6 months also.  It took him 5 with mine but he had to troubleshoot alot of problems.  The gun dog program is typically 3 months long.  Call Chris and talk to him.


----------



## jessicay (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok, Thanks, one more question did you not have to go out to his place while he was training your dog so he could show you the commands.


----------



## C Cape (Oct 23, 2008)

He does a transition phase when you come to pick them up.  Basically he works the dog for you and shows you the commands.


----------



## waterdogs (Oct 24, 2008)

All dogs are different. If a trainer puts to much pressure on a dog it will break them down. Some dogs you have to take time. It all depends on the dog.  4-6 months is a good lead way for a basic gun dog.


----------



## hogdawg (Oct 24, 2008)

I second the 4-6 months.  Like waterdogs said, too much pressure can take take away a dogs drive and desire.  Sure, I could train a dog to retrieve, sit, and deliver in a couple of months, but there is much more to it than that.  There is so much that goes into training a retriever that most people don't know about.  It is a gradual process.


----------



## Hintz (Oct 27, 2008)

jessicay said:


> How old did it take him to train your dog??



about 5 months


----------

